# New in East Texas



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome Fisher. You will find a wealth of info here. Your right. There are alot of great keepers in your area. You probably already know, but there is a great club in East TX. 

http://www.easttexasbeekeepersassociation.com/ETBA_MainMenu.htm


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

Welcome to Texas beekeeping.  I have been on the forums since 2005 and am finally getting to start my first hive next month!


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome aboard... 

you have a couple of other beesource folks fairly close by.... lil willie and flyman.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Addiction to bees is a wonderful thing. Glad you're here!


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome Fisherdg...you are embarking on a wonderful adventure!


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Yup...You could not have chosen a better avocation, and you certainly will desire more hives...Like Lay's Potato Chips-----Just one?...NOPE!!!

Welcome aboard !
LtlWilli ~ Rick


----------

